# Bloodroot



## Minky (May 19, 2018)

Bloodroot is a plant collected and sold for its roots. This plant is poisonous if eaten. The root is harvested in early fall and dried. If the root is broken it will stain the hands red. This is where it gets its name, bloodroot. I have not harvested any my self but plan to this fall. Bloodroot sells for around 6 dollars a pound dried. Please positively id all plants and harvest only some of what you find. Leave the rest for seed.


----------



## tony longshanks (May 19, 2018)

So if it's poisonous to eat, what is it sold for? Dye?


----------



## Minky (May 19, 2018)

Yes, it can be used for dye. I believe the root is used in some form of medicine after being processed.


----------



## BelleBottoms (May 20, 2018)

So, while you're out collecting this (which can only be found in the eastern half of the usa), please watch out for the little tri-leafed plant you can see down and to the right of the bloodroot in your photo. It is a trillium flower - kind of special because it takes 7 years to bloom. It's also illegal to pick/ destroy them in many states (because their habitat is disappearing).

Also good to know: 
Sensitive harvesters should wear gloves, since topical exposure to oozing bloodroot can kill skin tissue. 
Dried roots weigh (on average) 1/4 of the fresh weight. So you're going to need a lot of these roots - which are small - to make up a pound... which you may have trouble selling at $6/lb, since you can buy it online for less than that.


----------



## Minky (May 21, 2018)

Thank you for sharing the information. I am still learning about this plant. In my area blood root is common.


----------

